# 1991 Sentra SE stolen



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

hey whats up people my Sentra SE was stolen monday afternoon from metrocenter here in phoenix. It was black with some cheap ass rims and an exhuast. If anyone in phoenix see's a stripped black sentra let me know thanks.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

damn, that sucks man........did u file a cop report?


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah I did right after i found out it was stolen, Id better not see some asshole driving my car around. The only positive thing I see here is at least it wasn't my se-r, I would die of anger if my baby got stolen.


----------

